# Surprise lake



## Anonymous (Feb 13, 2007)

I swear I caught this guy like this. I know I didn't snag him because he was hooked through the mouth. I have to say I am impressed by the predatory instincts bass have. He tried to eat some thing the same size he was!


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2007)

That is too funny! Look how big his mouth gets....It stretched over the hooks.


----------



## Icefisher15 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hah, that is awesome, ive caught bass that size before but never taking 2 hooks from the treble.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Apr 24, 2007)

that is intense!


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 24, 2007)

You ought to send that to Kastmaster!


----------

